# Scary's Forrest Frights = 2017



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

17 years of decorating and we finally made the news. I'm just hoping this isn't my last year......

http://www.dailyherald.com/news/20171020/arlington-heights-couple-continues-halloween-tradition-despite-illness


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a bodacious set up you have. The video and the write up are great. Wish you the best with your health.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Congratulations Pod!!  That is a wonderful article and one of the best news videos I've seen on a Haunt!!
*

http://www.dailyherald.com/news/201...continues-halloween-tradition-despite-illness






*I love your CARNEVIL and evil clown! I also love your pirate in the crow's nest and your band and singing pumpkins are fantastic! Your wooden skeletons never stop being mind blowing, beautiful works of craftsmanship!! I also enjoyed reading how you and TammySue first met, it's a really great story!

I am thinking of you and your family and wish you only the best. You bring a lot of happiness to people and I pray that you'll be able to continue for many more years to come.*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Been there with chemo - it sucks.

Wonderful set up! So many memories you’re creating for your visitors for years to come!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What a great interview and even greater display! You guys know how to put on a show! Loved it. Fought the cancer battle myself a couple years ago brother. Good thoughts coming your way and looking forward to seeing many more of your great haunts!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome job with display and interview! Congratulations! Prayers and good wishes to you


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Congratulations!
Everything looks awesome!!!


----------



## thegiltreys (Jan 5, 2017)

*Congratulations!*

Your haunt looks amazing! Congratulations on making the news! You deserve it!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Walk thru of our yard


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Wonderful haunt~great article. Best wishes for another 17yrs of haunting :jol:


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Best wishes in you being able to haunt many more years.


----------

